# stick it to your carrier, use all that data, here's how



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

This is the most brilliant thing I've come across

http://useallthedata.com

This site allows you to use up whatever remaining data you have on your limited data plan before your next cycle starts.

I encourage you to all use this site and use up that data that you pay for, but doesn't roll over .


----------



## bekyndnunwind (Jan 20, 2012)

Really?


----------



## Axium (Jan 21, 2012)

Just no...

Sent from my DROID using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

uuum... why?


----------



## emptyshell (Mar 6, 2012)

Why would I want to stick it to my carrier? They provide me a service I want at a price I'm willing to pay.


----------



## eppo (Nov 28, 2011)

Because if everyone stars using ask their data, the prices will either go up, or more throttling.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Dumb... just plain dumb


----------



## skruid (Nov 1, 2011)

F'n stupid

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

